# Words of wisdom from all of the types.



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> You Ns might start getting annoyed with me and my very short to the point answers. First, ST's have a lot of emotion, in fact I sometime make bad decisions based on emotions
> 
> Second, I understood my INFP girlfriend pretty well, so don't sell yourself short buddy. INTP, now there are some people I have a hard time with (Understanding I meant)!


It's actually not annoying at all. There needs to be someone direct and straight to the point. I didn't mean to say that all people who aren't NF's have no emotion. I really hate saying/implying that. We all have emotions (duhh haha). I'm just saying that emotion isn't something that everyone should try and run away from. 

So many types fight against emotion. Emotion is often considered chaotic and even dangerous. To allow yourself to become aware of your emotions is often seen as feminine, soft, weak, or "emo" ha. I'm merely trying to show the importance of really becoming aware of emotion and really coming to terms with what all that chaos is. 

Short and to the point is what I need sometimes by the way.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Actually since my divorce I have become more in tune with my emotions. I figured I had a good opportunity to better myself. Since I became more aware of my emotions I have begun hanging out mainly with women. I find typical ST men get uncomfortable discussing how we feel. 

As "emotional" as I have become though I am still not a very emphatic person. Not sure if that is correct word. What I mean to say is I have a hard time really emphasizing with someone else's pain. SUCK IT UP! :bored:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Some Quotes:

It means nothing to me. I have no opinion about it, and I don't care.

Which death is preferably to every other? "The unexpected". 

Computers are useless. They can only give you answers.

Only put off until tomorrow what you are willing to die having left undone.

Facts and truth really don't have much to do with each other.

The man who removes a mountain begins by carrying away small stones.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't worry. Be happy.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

To each their own.

Live and let live.

I can haz ceezburger?


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Do not be too eager to deal out death in judgment. Even the very wise cannot see all ends.


This seems much more like an INTP quote than an INTJ one. Particularly if you compare one type against the other.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

thewindlistens said:


> This seems much more like an INTP quote than an INTJ one. Particularly if you compare one type against the other.


Not necessarily, there are always contingencies, but any NT can anticipate contingencies for contingencies..


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Influences are everywhere. Sometimes people lose themselves in influences. Of course we're all under some kind of influence. Got to pick a good one. Choose it with your eyes,mind and heart open.*


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

My 2 words of wisdom:

Be nice.

roud:


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Not necessarily, there are always contingencies, but any NT can anticipate contingencies for contingencies..


Indeed.I was never really convinced in Gandalf being an NT though, even if consensus says so. His love of the shire and the hobbits generally and specifically reminds me much more of the Fi of an INFP. A very old and matured one (in contrast to the role in which INFP usually finds itself in fantasy - the young hero), but still.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

He also continues in the quote to relay that pity(of gollum) is unsuitable for the reason of not knowing what part he has to play.. Indicative of Te with an Ni basis. Not being sure, but knowing the involvement may arise.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

do what you want in life,and don't let anyone tell you how to live your life.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> He also continues in the quote to relay that pity(of gollum) is unsuitable for the reason of not knowing what part he has to play.. Indicative of Te with an Ni basis. Not being sure, but knowing the involvement may arise.


Why is this indicative of Te and Ni, compared to simple Ne?

"Not being sure, but knowing the (something) may arise." is a good way of describing Ne, as I experience mine.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

thewindlistens said:


> Why is this indicative of Te and Ni, compared to simple Ne?
> 
> "Not being sure, but knowing the (something) may arise." is a good way of describing Ne, as I experience mine.


I experience both Ne and Ni.. I would however ascribe this particular characteristic as Ni based because the grand narrative seems more directed by the strategy that he uses, rather than by experience, he can see use of Gollum in the future, a part to play in future activities.. An image of the future that will come about, but has not found a contingent role yet.. It is not just an architecture of activity, but rather a system.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> , he can see use of Gollum in the future,


That's quite convincing, but the whole thing still seems off. Gandalf is a character I was never able to convince myself regarding his type. He has the qualities of both the grand strategist and the grand visionary. He displays both the qualities of developed thinking judgement and feeling judgement. Perhaps this is because he is supposedly far older than any actual human (or indeed, isn't a mortal at all). But I don't think that should be the case, as almost all fictional characters conform to examples from the real world. Or maybe he is a testament to Tolkien's ability to truly put forth something unique, impossible in the real world, yet still keep it realistic in it's own set of rules, even to such a depth that it clashes with typology.

Or maybe I just need to read the books again... *sigh*


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

No, you are as correct as I am.. I've just got a hard on for inquiry.. Like I said, I have ambiguous intuition (Both Ne and Ni).


----------

